# undesirable model?



## motorhead (Apr 1, 2004)

I have been having trouble selling a 1985 735i--I realize it's an older car, isn't perfect and needs some attention, but it still drives great, looks decent. I'm wondering if the 735i is just not a desirable model for some reason...does anyone know? And am I asking too much at $1600? Thanks for your input.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Here's a theory...many used cars are bought by younger people who like sportier cars, such as the 3-series and to a lesser extent the 5-series. :dunno:

Your price seems reasonable to me. Have you tried www.autotrader.com? If you're a member of the BMWCCA, you also might want to try advertising in the Roundel (see www.bmwcca.org), since a true bimmerhead might be interested in a car like that. Good luck.


----------



## motorhead (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Older 7's aren't easy to sell nowadays. I remember when my father tried to sell his 1989 735i which was in mint condition with 80K miles back in 2001. We were the original owners and the car was prisitine...no dents/scratches, garage kept..the whole 9 yards. The fact of the matter was that it was a 12 yr old car and people didnt see past the age no matter how it was. We sold it to the first person who looked at the car for $7,000 cash. The new owner is from my neighborhood so we see the car every now and then and it's still in good condition.


----------



## motorhead (Apr 1, 2004)

My 17 year old daughter bought the car then decided she wanted a '74 VW Beetle--easier and cheaper to work on and customize. She needs the money out of it to pay back her little brother for lending her the money for the Bug! Thanks, guys.


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

What kinda milage are we talking about? What kind of attention does it need? Do you have the service history of the vehicle?

--nw


----------



## motorhead (Apr 1, 2004)

The odometer reads 135000 miles. I can't verify that it is correct, but i assume it is.

Unfortunately, there are no service records with the car.

The AC doesn't work, it will need a new muffler, the LED display on the dash doesn't seem to work, and the lights won't turn off without pulling the fuses. I am going to have the lights fixed this week.

The brakes always work, but at times the pedal is very stiff. Can anyone shed some light on this for me?

Other than that, the car runs well and is fun to drive. :thumbup:


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I sold my E30 recently and had plenty of interest when I put an ad on-line through the local BMW CCA website. Alot of real BMW enthusiasts are there who understand what an older BMW has to offer and may need.

My independent shop also put up some pictures/info I brought them. They see people every day who have and like older BMWs (who don't use the dealer for service anymore) and it actually sold to one of the customers there. The owner of an E32 had his car there for service, and they bought my E30 for their son.

The right buyer is probably out there for your 735i... you just have to figure out where he or she is looking! Is there a local BMW CCA in your area?


----------



## motorhead (Apr 1, 2004)

Cool. That's a great idea, and I'll find out about the local CCA.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Here is a link to the ad I had... hopefully you find a place where you can post a photo. They generate alot more hits!

Just be careful about scams if you go the internet route. You know, like when someone says they want to pay you more in the form of a cashier's check, and when you get it, wire them the difference. They are always counterfeit but your bank doesn't catch it right away, etc.

Good luck to ya!

Link to my old ad...


----------



## motorhead (Apr 1, 2004)

That was a nice car, too. Thanks for your help!


----------

